# Tawtheeq



## fraz1776 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi, I'm currently trying to get a new visa for my newborn daughter and to renew my wife's, I'm aware I need my Tawtheeq to do this but the one I got when I moved in has expired so I need to renew, my landlord told me this will cost 1000 dirhams which surely isn't right? 

Looking at the Tawtheeq website it's 100 to renew and 1000 for new registrations. 

Is the landlord trying to fleece me or is he right in what he's saying? 

Thanks


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Doesn't sound right, challenge him to explain the charge as the website says renewals aed 100.


----------



## fraz1776 (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah that's what I'm thinking, I'm going to see him tomorrow to supposedly pay for it so I'll ask him about it and show him what I read on the website.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

you could possibly get the registration done yourself? its indeed 100.


----------

